# The u.s. Border will never be secured.



## LilOlLady (Jun 12, 2013)

WHO LEFT THE DOOR OPEN.

We allow 11 million people to enter the country and over stay their visa and we blame it on a broken immigration system? I call it a broken government and broken enforcement system. Replace those in government and enforce our immigration laws that have been on the board and secure the border and track visa over-stayers and we fix our broken immigration system. Not by anther amnesty that does nothing. Along with this we must fix automatic birthright citizenship so it will not allow children born in this country to illegal aliens to be instant U.S. citizens and become anchors for their families.  
After the 1986 amnesty the door was left open. By a careless and incompetent government. And the gang of 8 idiots dont know it cause the broken immigration system. Our legal immigration system works. Not by letting in 11 million dish washers, lawn mowers and baby sitters. American students need those dish washing, lawn mowing and baby sitting jobs.
Give out eviction notices to all here illegally and put locks on the door.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 12, 2013)

But if we don't make them citizens, how are the Democrats gonna win elections in the future?


----------



## waltky (Jun 14, 2013)

Dat's why Granny tells Uncle Ferd to always wear a condom around Hispexican womens...

*Jeb Bush: Immigrants Are More Fertile  Are the Engine of Economic Prosperity*
_June 14, 2013   Former Florida Gov. Jeb Bush, a Republican, said that immigrants to America are more fertile, have more intact families, and "are the engine of economic prosperity that could improve the U.S. economy and help the government to cover the rising cost of entitlements._


> Were going to have fewer workers taking care of a larger number of people that the country has a social contract with to be able to allow them to retire with dignity and purpose, Bush said during a speech at the Road to Majority conference in Washington, D.C. on Friday, sponsored by the Faith & Freedom Coalition. We cannot do that with the fertility rates that we have in our country. We are below break-even today.  "Now, part of that is the pessimism in our country but part of it is the changing social mores that exist," he said.  Further into his talk, Bush said. Immigrants create far more businesses than native-born Americans over the last 20 years. Immigrants are more fertile and they love families and they have more intact families, and they bring a younger population -- immigrants create an engine of economic prosperity.
> 
> Concerning the ongoing debate in Congress over immigration reform, Bush said, The one way we can rebuild the demographic pyramid is to fix a broken immigration system to allow for people to come, to learning English, to play by our rules, to embrace our values and to pursue their dreams in our country with a vengeance to create more opportunities for all of us.  This is a conservative idea and, if we do this, we will rebuild our country in a way that will allow us to grow, he said.  If we dont do it, if we don't do it, we will be in decline.  Bush, the brother of President George W. Bush and son of President George H.W. Bush, , is widely viewed as a potential GOP presidential candidate for 2016. Bush received a standing, though somewhat tepid, ovation from the crowd at Fridays conference.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Undocumented immigrants may apply to Loyola med school*
_June 14, 2013 > Undocumented immigrants are now welcome to apply at Loyola University Stritch School of Medicine in an unprecedented move school officials hope might spread to the rest of the medical community._


> Were happy to be the first, but we hope were not the last, Linda Brubaker, the schools dean said on Thursday.  Loyola is waiving legal residency as a requirement and is working to help students receive loans for tuition and fees from the Illinois Finance Authority, since they cannot receive federal aid. The inclusion of undocumented applicants came in response to President Obamas Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals program, which began in June 2012 and created the opportunity for young adults brought to the U.S. as children to land two-year renewable work permits.  They are just like everyone else. They can apply for a residency training in pediatrics or internal medicine, and they complete their training, and they can do that in Illinois or in other states, Brubaker said.
> 
> Mark Kuczewski, director of Loyolas Neiswanger Institute for Bioethics & Health Policy said the step will benefit the patient population by diversifying its physicians.  In many cases, theyve done everything right. They have been living in the U.S. bi-culturally, and for the most part are really well equipped to be serving our multicultural population, Kuczewksi said. Its just an injustice to turn them away, when they really are Americans in every way except on paper.  Applications are being accepted until Oct. 15 for students who will begin medical school in July 2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 20, 2013)

*ECONOMIC AND SOCIAL EFFECT OF ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION.*

If illegal aliens was an *asset to the economy and social security* why is it that with 11 million illegal aliens in this country our economy is so screwed up? 2*2 million Americans are unemployed or under employed and 10 million American youths are unemployed *and *social security is going broke *and our leaders want bring more immigrants into the country by family re-unification to compete for jobs with Americans and their children is a no brainer. 
Illegal immigration cannot be compared to running a stop sign or a speeding ticket you pay. Illegal immigration is compared to a felon and felons lose their right to vote forever. 
Until our unemployment rate is under 5% there should be nothing on the table but *enforcement with deportation and border security* to release and save those jobs for unemployed and underplayed Americans.  
The Gang of Eight should be tried, convicted and jailed for treason. Their Comp. Immig. Reform plan is about nothing more the votes. The dont give a damn about illegal aliens or Americans. There is not enough American dream to go around as it is without Americans having to compete for jobs illegal aliens. The majority of illegal aliens are Mexican and Mexico is more than *economically capable* of providing for its own. The dont come for a better life but for a mo better life at the expense of hard working Americans.  The U.S. government freebies. Even crime is a more lucrative here than in Mexico. How many criminal illegal aliens are in U.S. prison are deported each year? There are too many *unanswered questions* involving legalization and too many q*uestions that cannot be answered.*
The Gang of Eight jobs are not threaten by illegal aliens. Their neighborhoods or not gang infected with gang related crimes. Until you have walked in my shoes you do not have the right to tell me how to walk. It is hard to have compassion for someone who move into your home and take over


----------



## Vel (Jun 20, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> *ECONOMIC AND SOCIAL EFFECT OF ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION.*
> 
> If illegal aliens was an *asset to the economy and social security* why is it that with 11 million illegal aliens in this country our economy is so screwed up? 2*2 million Americans are unemployed or under employed and 10 million American youths are unemployed *and *social security is going broke *and our leaders want bring more immigrants into the country by family re-unification to compete for jobs with Americans and their children is a no brainer.
> Illegal immigration cannot be compared to running a stop sign or a speeding ticket you pay. Illegal immigration is compared to a felon and felons lose their right to vote forever.
> ...



We wouldn't be having this fight if it were not for identity politics voters like you. This bill would not be being debated under a Romney presidency. Obama SAID during the election that he was for amnesty and you cheer lead for him. This is YOUR fault.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 20, 2013)

Vel said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > *ECONOMIC AND SOCIAL EFFECT OF ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION.*
> ...



If you believe that, you did not listen to Romney. Had he been elected we would be doing the very same thing because *Romney would be looking forward to 2016*.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6_ktWZZmSo]Mitt Romney: Supports Amnesty For Illegal Immigrants - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 20, 2013)

*THE U.S. BORDER WILL NEVER BE SECURED.*

50,OOO border patrol agents, 20ft high electrical wall will not keep illegal aliens from coming to this country illegally. They will go around border patrol agents and they will get here IF there are jobs for them. We cannot control illegal immigration without work place enforcement. The border will never be secured. Why has it taken more than 25 years to secure the border after the 1986 promise?  What is different about this promise? Our immigration system is not broken our border is broken and amnesty will not fix it.


----------



## Vel (Jun 20, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



No, Romney would be trying to set policies that would lead to jobs being created for the 23 million Americans that are no longer working since Obama became president. He would not be spending his time trying to push a policy that could legalize the next terrorists to attack the U.S. homeland. You know that very well. If it makes you feel better to pretend that it wouldn't have been different, then go ahead, but it won't make you right and it won't stop the disaster that your vote for identity politics created.
 Aren't you glad to know that Obama would rather give jobs to "hard working immigrants" and keep young black teenagers in the ghettos and on the Democrat plantation?


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 20, 2013)

* ILLEGAL ALIENS ARE JAY-WALKERS.*

Many years ago after leaving work I crossed the street illegally outside a cross walk because I did not want to miss my bus. As punishment a police officer made me *go back across the street* and *cross legally in the designated cross walk.* I missed my bus and had to wait an hour for another one. *I never jay-walked again*. A few days ago I saw an elderly lady jay-walking across a busy street with two small children and was almost hit by a car because she did not want to take the time to cross legally. It reminded me of *illegal aliens crossing the border outside designated crossing*s and some lose their lives in the desert for many reasons outside designated crossings because they do not want to wait. And they are no more than jay-walkers and the punishment should be that they should be *made to go back across the border and cross legally.*  A fine, learn English and wait to become a citizen is not punishment when they are *given green cards and allow to sta*y. That is like telling a burglar that he can keep what he has stole if he pay a fine. If you are given a ticket (ranging from $95 to $595 and do not pay it, you are subject to 6 months in jail and/or up to a $1000 fine. Many will never pay a fine for entering the country because they will* plead hardship and the fine will be waived*.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 20, 2013)

Vel said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Vel said:
> ...



Are you deaf, dumb and blind?


----------



## Vel (Jun 21, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > LilOlLady said:
> ...



Well I didn't vote for Barack Obama. That would be you that voted for the guy pushing amnesty. And you should really listen to the whole interview that you posted.


----------



## Friends (Jun 21, 2013)

Vel said:


> No, Romney would be trying to set policies that would lead to jobs being created for the 23 million Americans that are no longer working since Obama became president.


 
Policies like what? The Republican cure all for the economy is tax cuts for the rich. George W. Bush already cut taxes for the rich. Where are the jobs?

Mitt Romney's father George Romney was born in humble circumstances. As the chairman of American Motors he built his fortune creating jobs and cars.

George Romney was born rich. As CEO of Bain Capital he made a bigger fortune taking over companies, cannibalizing them, and firing people. He saved some jobs, but he created very few of them. He made his fortune making investors richer.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 21, 2013)

There is no act more racist against black people than amnesty.  Democrats make sure black kids are stuck in failing schools then take even the failure away to be replaced with a spanish speaking catastrophe.  Do you not get it?  Really?  In cities that are in transition, like Compton, blacks who already live with violence and murder, how have hispanic generated genocide.  

Is it because hispanics are somehow less black?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 21, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> *ECONOMIC AND SOCIAL EFFECT OF ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION.*
> 
> If illegal aliens was an *asset to the economy and social security* why is it that with 11 million illegal aliens in this country our economy is so screwed up? 2*2 million Americans are unemployed or under employed and 10 million American youths are unemployed *and *social security is going broke *and our leaders want bring more immigrants into the country by family re-unification to compete for jobs with Americans and their children is a no brainer.
> Illegal immigration cannot be compared to running a stop sign or a speeding ticket you pay. Illegal immigration is compared to a felon and felons lose their right to vote forever.
> ...



  The only thing oilyollady and I agree on is immigration.
You are an enigma....and also batshit crazy on all other issue's.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Jun 23, 2013)

An internet site recently ran a poll implying that our system was "broken", and asking, "Who has the best solution to the illegal-alien problem?" The choice of answers they offered was (a) Arizona with its new law, (b) Obama with his "comprehensive immigration reform" mantra, or (c) Not Sure.

 But they left out the CORRECT answer. Actually, the people who wrote our existing Federal laws on immigration, had the best solution. 

 1.) No one gets in without a visa. 
 2.) We do whatever it takes to keep out people without visas (which includes building a fence/wall where needed and hiring enough Border Patrol to patrol it adequately). 
 3.) Aliens found here without a visa, through unrelated contact with law enforcement, get deported. 
 4.) Employers who knowingly employ illegal aliens go to jail, up to and including the CEOs if they knew or suspected it too.
 5.) People who apply for visas for various reasons (marriage, relatives, political asylum, needed skills, routine-I-want-to-live-there, etc.) get screened for criminal backgrounds and/or diseases, then get visas according to set quotas. Those quotas get expanded as population or capacity to absorb immigrants expands.

 Why is this so difficult?

 The system isn't "broken". A perfectly good system has been in place for decades. We're just not using it! And haven't been, for many administrations now.

 We don't need to change the laws (so-called "comprehensive immigration reform")

 And we certainly don't need to grant amnesty to people who already broke our laws and came here illegally (so-called "path to citizenship").

 We need to change the people whose job it was to enforce existing laws, who haven't been doing it... starting at the top. And replace them with people who WILL do the job they're assigned by the voters.

 Why wasn't this offered in your poll of "Who has the best solution?" Because it IS the best solution. And has been for a long time. 

The only thing that's been missing, is the will to actually carry out this "tough love" program for our country.

BTW, if the administration(s) haven't wanted to obey the existing immigration laws, what makes you think they will obey a new set of laws?

The problem isn't with the existing laws. It's with the people we elected to carry them out.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 23, 2013)

Here is some immigration reform for you. 

we need to change the constitution to reflect that only children of _citizens are citizens_....and end the anchor baby problem.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 23, 2013)

.

More Democrat votes.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 23, 2013)

At present they have no way of tracking people with visas. They know when they come in but have no idea if they return to their country of origin when the visa expires. 40% of the current illegals came in on visas and didn't go home when they were supposed to. Personally I think they should be required to buy a return surety bond and if they overstay, we send bounty hunters to track them down and pay the bounty hunters from the bonds. Creates American jobs and solves the problem.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 23, 2013)

The correct reform would be to enforce the laws on the books, and amend the 14th Amendment to bar aliens and their children from becoming citizens.


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Too many stupid people getting here.  Too many illegals.  Too many Muslims.  Too many poor...we have enough already...I'm getting tired of paying for them.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Jun 24, 2013)

The laws we have in place already, would handle the current problems fine. We just aren't enforcing them.

We don't need new laws. Just new people doing the enforcing - people who actually want the laws OBEYED.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 24, 2013)

There are things about immigration and border protection that need to be reformed

The process is outdated and in need of streamlining.. it is also in need to securing up.. those going thru legal immigration are in the system forever, the background checks are not efficient, and it is overly complex in nature (government for ya)

The border needs to be sealed and more enforcement needs to be taking place at the border..

Those caught illegally need to be more efficiently deported


----------



## whitehall (Jun 24, 2013)

It's the same with the 2nd Amendment situation. Enforce the laws on the books before you try anything else. Every country in the freaking world protects it's borders and prosecutes illegal aliens except the US.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Back in 1986 when Ronald Reagan signed an immigration and amnesty act, a big part of that bill was border security and enforcement.
We all know the amnesty part happened, guess which part the congress failed to act on and enforce?  If you said "border security and enforcement", move to the head of the class.
Back then it was about 3 million people, today it is well over 10 million.
If you keep doing the same thing, you will keep getting the same results.  Our immigration laws aren't broken, they are ignored by our lawmakers.


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 25, 2013)

it  makes me  puke  every time  i hear  rubios  lie  commercial about immigration being  broken. its  broken because  of  people  like  him.


----------



## alan1 (Jun 25, 2013)

sarahgop said:


> it  makes me  puke  every time  i hear  rubios  lie  commercial about immigration being  broken. its  broken because  of  people  like  him.



I'm pretty sure Rubio wasn't in congress in 1986 when the first "immigration reform" bill (AKA amnesty) was passed.  John McCain, Dick Durbin and Chuck Schumer were though.  3 that fucked it up the first time are leading the charge today.  I don't have  confidence in them.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 25, 2013)

Little-Acorn said:


> An internet site recently ran a poll implying that our system was "broken", and asking, "Who has the best solution to the illegal-alien problem?" The choice of answers they offered was (a) Arizona with its new law, (b) Obama with his "comprehensive immigration reform" mantra, or (c) Not Sure.
> 
> But they left out the CORRECT answer. Actually, the people who wrote our existing Federal laws on immigration, had the best solution.
> 
> ...



No ones advocating amnesty. 

And how do you know someone broke the law if he hasnt been found guilty of a crime? 

Or do you believe one is to be presumed guilty and must prove his innocence? 

Its well-known that conservative opposition to immigration reform has nothing to do with the law and everything to do with the fear of a more diverse and inclusive America.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 25, 2013)

Exactly. we don't have a broken immigration system. we have a broken government. Federal, state and local.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 26, 2013)

*OUR IMMIGRATION SYSTEM IS NOT BROKEN.*

Our immigration system is not broken. 
Our *immigration enforcement laws *are broken.
Our *southern border *is broken. 
Our *government* is broken. 
Our *visa system *is broken. 
Our *farm workers program *is broken. 
Our *automatic birthright citizenship *law is broken. 
Our *president* is broken. 
There are 11 million people in the country illegal because our those reason and not because our immigration system is broken. That is just an pathetic lame excuse used by Advocates for Amnesty and amnesty will not fix what is broken.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 27, 2013)

*COMP. IMMIG. REFORM WILL SEPARATE FAMILIES.*

Amnesty will bring *some of the 11 million out of the shadows* but not those family members with *criminal backgrounds*. And they will not be searched out and *rounded up and arrested, detained and deported* as the bill promises. And if they were families will be broken up. *Enforcement with deportation* will keep families together. And that is the *compassionate and humane* thing to do. 

Those that do not have jobs should be deported so they will not be a drain on the system. Immigrants of old that came though Ellis Island had to have *means of support *and carrying no *contagious diseases*. How will those of the 11 million be screened is they will not. *Promises that were made in 1986* and not kept is the same *promises made today* that will not be kept. Reason? *Cost too much*. But it will cost us more if they are not screened and the *promises not kept.* Comp. Immig. Reform bill is a bill for destruction for Americans and for illegal aliens. 

How much will family re-unification (*chain migration)*  cost tax payers? It opens the border instead of securing the border. It  will bring family member into this country who are *elderly and disabled* who have never contributed to the system who will receive benefits they will be paid for by tax payers who are already paying through the noses with blood. Too many *unanswered question* and too many *questions that cannot be answered* in this immigration bill.

Where is the h*umanity and compassion for  Americans* that this bill will negative affect?


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 28, 2013)

rubio doesnt  have time to worry  about anyone  other than lawbreakers.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 7, 2013)

*.DEMOCRATS HELD HOSTAGE BY ILLEGAL ALIENS*

Illegal aliens are holding *power hungry greedy and corrupt *democrats hostage for *votes* and the payoff is *amnesty and government freebies and entitlements.* And democrats are willing to *throw Americans dream under the bus* to give illegal aliens whatever they want. The *biggest sacrifice being Obamas black brother, sisters and their families* Then they have a few p*ower hungry greedy and corrupt *republicans to tag along with them. 

*Comprehensive Immigration Reform* we will never recover from economically. The price this country is willing to pay and the sacrifices the are willing to make to stay in power. Democrats want to keep the White House and the republicans want to keep the House.

*Obamas children dont look like mine*. My children and grand children are struggling everyday for education and jobs. My children are American children.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 7, 2013)

Lilolady, sometime you are all over the map, but this is one I agree with you on..

how does it feel for you Democrat voters to know your party is willing to SELL YOU OUT for power?

make you fweel all warm and fuzzy I hope


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 7, 2013)

Doesn't matter.  The Hispanics are at war with the blacks and we've got a black president who refuses to condemn the Black Mob Violence on Latinos and Whites. 

 The truth is Obama is a racist and despises the Hispanic population every bit as much as he despises the white population.  If he were truly serious about his promises of Immigration he would have done it the 1st term.  He not only didn't do it the first term, he didn't do it before he was elected the second time either.  He won't do it in his last two years either.  He is full of empty promises. 

He never had any intention of helping the Mexican people become citizens here.  It was all a lie.


----------



## Terral (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Little:



Little-Acorn said:


> What makes you think we need immigration 'reform'?



Please allow me to offer a few comments on your topic. We agree that the provisions of the Immigration and Reform Act of 1986 contains excellent immigration and employment laws. There is no need whatsoever for any kind of reform in these areas. Your point is that these laws are not being carried out. Again, we agree. However, the notion that these perfectly-good laws are being arbitrarily ignored is a bit naive. After all, we have an illegal alien squatting right now in the White House and those in power could not care less. In fact, they need Barry in the White House, as a CIA operative, to keep running the ongoing 911 Inside Job cover-up operation among other American atrocities. 

The point is that everyone from Barry to the local Sheriff refuses to enforce perfectly-good immigration and employment laws already on the books. For example, anyone helping an illegal alien gain the appearance of legal working status is guilty of a 5-year felony, according to current immigration/employment laws. The reality is that the refusal of your congressional leadership to see these laws enforced is part of a much larger agenda that begins with "Worker Displacement" here in the USA. Jobs are being shipped overseas and south of the border through NAFTA-like trade treaties that force Americans to compete with people working for less than 2 dollars per day. 

Outsourcing of jobs overseas by the corporations is another problem that reduces the number of jobs here in the USA. Then we have about 25 guest worker programs that bring 1.5 million foreign nationals into the USA every year, even if the unemployment rate goes to 100 percent; and 40-50 percent of those people overstay their visas to become illegal aliens. Then the 20-30 million illegal aliens displace Americans from jobs, which causes those Americans to go out and displace other Americans from jobs finding employers turning over their workers in a race to the bottom in the way of pay and benefits. 

Fewer Americans with high-paying jobs removes citizens from the home-buying market, because these foreigners want your money to take back to their home countries. The house prices must continue going down, because citizens are forced to compete with illegal aliens living 10-20 in one house sharing expenses willing to work for less than half the price. The value of your goods and services must go down, because the wages of citizens must go down; which destroys the consumer and tax bases. A shrinking tax base means fewer Govt services, hospital/school closings, roads in disrepair, so on and so forth. Therefore, the fact that our perfectly-good employment/immigration laws are not being enforced is really not the problem. That is the symptom. The real problem is that our government officials are corrupt to the core serving a corporate/elitist agenda that includes the destruction of the USA as we know it. 

Any American that allows their corrupt politicians to take us through another round of amnesty/immigration reform is a fool. The corrupt politicians have already proven beyond all doubt that they refuse to enforce perfectly good laws. They will wheel and deal for corporate/illegal alien benefits that Americans cannot afford to kick the door wide open for more illegal activity. Think about it: Right now there are hundreds and even thousands of illegal aliens using the same Social Security Numbers with addresses to their current locations on employment applications and 1099 applications and W2 employment applications that can be tracked down and traced electronically. 

There is a large contingent of forgers working every day providing illegal documents for illegal aliens that are easily traceable and nobody in our bought-and-paid for government is doing one thing about it. The cops are pulling over citizens to check for seat belt violations rather than doing one thing to protect our jobs from illegal aliens. This is one reason I have zero regard for those calling themselves 'law enforcement.' America is not America any more. Corruption has destroyed us and we have nobody to blame but ourselves. We should bend over and take our medicine for being so utterly stupid.

Terral


----------



## MaryL (Jul 7, 2013)

Is the law at fault, or the people that chose to break them? I blame the people that immigrate illegally, they know blamed full well what they are doing is wrong. Slam dunk.  I  live with and among all these supposed  "immigrants",  and it isn't a bed of roses. Speaking of which,  I found a spent shotgun shell in my bed of roses. Thirty years ago, this was a quite nice  place and you could meditate in peace without fear . Now it's about loud  mariachi music and murders. Rap and violence. Is this the values and  standards  we aspire to as a free country?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 7, 2013)

Immigration reform isn't supposed to be good for tthe country.  No one says it is.  It's supposed to be good for immigrants.

If you found a spent shell someone had a birthday party.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 7, 2013)

What makes you think we need immigration "reform"?

We do not need immigration reform.  We need to enforce the laws we already have on the books and run the illegal aliens out of the country.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Doesn't matter.  The Hispanics are at war with the blacks and we've got a black president who refuses to condemn the *Black Mob Violence on Latinos and Whites. *
> 
> The truth is Obama is a racist and despises the Hispanic population every bit as much as he despises the white population.  If he were truly serious about his promises of Immigration he would have done it the 1st term.  He not only didn't do it the first term, he didn't do it before he was elected the second time either.  He won't do it in his last two years either.  He is full of empty promises.
> 
> He never had any intention of helping the Mexican people become citizens here.  It was all a lie.




Who is he racist against? He sure as hell don't give a damn about the blacks killing blacks in our inner cities or the high unemployment rate and the rate of blacks not going to college or he would drop amnesty. Not a lie, just politics as usual. Obama is a politician first. No different than the others.


----------



## sarahgop (Jul 8, 2013)

rubio has  joined  obama  in selling  out the  nation.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 8, 2013)

You bet he has, Sara.  So did John McCain, John Boehner, Lindsey Graham, Paul Ryan and Fox News - they have all betrayed the American people.   In fact, anyone in the GOP who called Snowden a traitor needs to be voted out of office.  That should be priority no. 1.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 8, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't matter.  The Hispanics are at war with the blacks and we've got a black president who refuses to condemn the *Black Mob Violence on Latinos and Whites. *
> ...



The White House sent a request to public schools across the nation informing them that Obama is asking that they cease and desist from punishing black Students for misbehavior.  He wanted to see less reports of black on white crime, black on white violence on buses, across the board - anything black students did?  There needed to be a marked reduction in the number of reports made on paper.  Since then Black on White violence in the schools has skyrocketed, black on white violence on school buses more than tripled - the entire school system is in peril over his wishes to not see black students punished for anything that happens in school or on a bus. 

Obama is racist against Whites and Latinos.  Sometimes people do not realize what is going on for a long time.  Because politicians can be such great liars!  

  Look at me......  I thought Republicans such as Paul Ryan would stand four square behind a whistleblower like Snowden.  I was wrong.  I was shocked at how many sellouts there were inside the GOP.  In fact I see nothing but sellouts in the GOP. When Peter King jumped on the bandwagon I realized they are nothing but cowards and sellouts, every one of them.  So I left and became a Libertarian instead!  

No wonder Palin and Levin suggested scrapping republican party and moving to Freedom  Party.   Newt Gingrich - the communist nwo pig - Tofflers mouthpiece - should have been told to get lost long ago.  imo.


----------



## Socio (Jul 8, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> *.DEMOCRATS HELD HOSTAGE BY ILLEGAL ALIENS*
> 
> Illegal aliens are holding *power hungry greedy and corrupt *democrats hostage for *votes* and the payoff is *amnesty and government freebies and entitlements.* And democrats are willing to *throw American&#8217;s dream under the bus* to give illegal aliens whatever they want. The *biggest sacrifice being Obama&#8217;s black brother, sisters and their families* Then they have a few p*ower hungry greedy and corrupt *republicans to tag along with them.
> 
> ...



Yes, just as they are knowingly, willfully, and with absolutely no regard for the consequences bankrupting the country with a plethora unneeded entitlement programs to garner votes.

You look at our congress today and you see a collection of some of the most evil people in the world.


----------



## RoadVirus (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Obama is racist against Whites and Latinos.



No...he's just racist against Whites. Everyone else he panders to.


----------



## RoadVirus (Jul 8, 2013)

Socio said:


> You look at our congress today and you see a collection of some of the most evil people in the world.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> *.DEMOCRATS HELD HOSTAGE BY ILLEGAL ALIENS*
> 
> Illegal aliens are holding *power hungry greedy and corrupt *democrats hostage for *votes* and the payoff is *amnesty and government freebies and entitlements.* And democrats are willing to *throw American&#8217;s dream under the bus* to give illegal aliens whatever they want. The *biggest sacrifice being Obama&#8217;s black brother, sisters and their families* Then they have a few p*ower hungry greedy and corrupt *republicans to tag along with them.
> 
> ...




OMG, when I read this, I thought you were talking about SPACE aliens!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Since there was no link.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Link.


----------



## waltky (Jul 12, 2013)

IRS legalizin' illegal immigrants...

*IG: IRS Made &#8216;Policy Decision&#8217; to &#8216;Legalize Illegal Aliens&#8217;*
_July 12, 2013 --- The question of whether to legalize illegal aliens and put them on a pathway to citizenship may be the most controversial legislative issue facing the U.S. Congress this year._


> But, according to the Treasury Inspector General for Tax Administration (TIGTA), seventeen years have already passed since the Internal Revenue Service made its own &#8220;policy decision&#8221; to &#8220;&#8217;legalize&#8217; illegal aliens.&#8221;  That policy, made those many years ago, not only determined that the IRS would treat illegal aliens the same as legal immigrants and U.S. citizens, but also that the IRS would not hand over to federal immigration authorities information about employers who appeared to be hiring large numbers of illegal aliens and about illegal aliens who routinely filed false documents with the IRS.  The story starts in 1996, when Democrat Bill Clinton was president, and the Republicans controlled Congress.
> 
> On May 2, 1996, the Senate voted 97 to 3 to approve the Illegal Immigration Reform and Responsibility Act. This vote inspired Sen. Ted Kennedy to go down to the Senate floor and proudly proclaim that the Senate had taken bipartisan action to stop illegal immigration and protect American workers.  &#8220;This legislation, I think,&#8221; said Kennedy, &#8220;will be extremely important and, I believe, effective in stemming the tide of illegals, not just because of the expansion of the border patrols, although that will have some effect, and not just because of the increased penalties in smuggling, as all that will have an effect; it will have an important impact in helping American workers get jobs and be able to hold them and have the enhanced opportunity for employment.&#8221;
> 
> ...



See also:

*Employer Mandate 'Incentivizes' Companies to Hire Illegal Immigrants, Avoid Low-Income Workers*
_July 11, 2013 --- Obamacare's employer mandate "perversely incentivizes employers to avoid hiring low-income workers, precisely the type of workers who tend to be uninsured," a witness told a House hearing on Wednesday._


> Under the law, employers have three incentives, Avik Roy, a senior fellow at the Manhattan Institute for Policy Research, told a House Ways and Means subcommittee on Wednesday:  "First, to hire fewer full-time workers; second, to offer so-called unaffordable coverage, for which the penalties are lower; third, to hire illegal immigrants or workers from high-income families who are not eligible for exchange subsidies."  The penalties associated with the employer mandate are triggered if a full-time worker is not offered "affordable" coverage relative to his household income; and if the worker therefore gets taxpayer subsidized coverage on one of the new exchanges.  The Affordable Care Act's employer mandate applies to all businesses with 50 or more full-time workers; full-time is defined as 30 hours a week.
> 
> Roy said that low-income employees who get subsidized health insurance through the Obamacare exchanges will be "tagged with a scarlet 'S'" for getting those subsidies -- "because to employers, hiring subsidized individuals will be far more costly than hiring unsubsidized ones."  He said a one-year delay of the employer mandate's reporting requirements may give the Obama administration more time to implement the law. "But a delay does not fundamentally alter the perverse incentives that I've just described," Roy said. "It simply gives employers an additional year to restructure their workforces accordingly."  Repealing the employer mandate would eliminate the "perverse incentives," Roy said.  "We all want an economy in which those at the bottom of the ladder have the opportunity to find gainful employment and good health care. The employer mandate harms those it is intended to help. Instead of delaying it, we should repeal it."
> 
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 12, 2013)

I suspect you're talking ONLY about our southern border but we have much worse problems and potential problems to the north, east and west. 

Its funny how people ignore that. 



> ... Roy said that low-income employees who get subsidized health insurance through the Obamacare exchanges will be "tagged with a scarlet 'S' ...



Well okay, but only if everyone else gets a 'B' on their chest for getting their healthcare paid for by tax payers at the ER. LOL


----------



## antiquity (Jul 12, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I suspect you're talking ONLY about our southern border but we have much worse problems and potential problems to the north, east and west.
> 
> Its funny how people ignore that.



You can't be serious....you think Northern, East and Western borders are a worst problem than our Southern border. While people coming over our Northern, eastern and Western borders are a problem they are not any where near the problems cause by drug runners, "Coyotes" and gangs coming across our Southern border. If the US government would keep track of people entering our country on different types of visas, 40% of illegals could be stopped coming across our non-southern border.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 12, 2013)

President Obama has stopped most of the traffic across our southern border. He has also gone against the wishes of both McCain and Kyl while agreeing with Janet Napolitano and increased the number of Border Patrol agents AND increased the fence along the south, which was also vetoed by McCain and Kyl. But please, don't believe me. Read their voting records. 

I lived south of Tucson for more than 25 years. I wish others could actually SEE the degree of the problem first hand instead of just believing bile spewed by the racist hate groups, including the GObP.

You might have noticed Boehner and others complaining about the current bill and blaming Obama for it while ignoring the FACT that it was introduced by McCain, Shumer and Rubio, who they have now kicked under the bus. 

SSDD from the right.


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 12, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *  President Obama has stopped most of the traffic across our southern border. *He has also gone against the wishes of both McCain and Kyl while agreeing with Janet Napolitano and increased the number of Border Patrol agents AND increased the fence along the south, which was also vetoed by McCain and Kyl. But please, don't believe me. Read their voting records.
> 
> I lived south of Tucson for more than 25 years. I wish others could actually SEE the degree of the problem first hand instead of just believing bile spewed by the racist hate groups, including the GObP.
> 
> ...



Absolutely not true.


----------



## Socio (Jul 12, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *  President Obama has stopped most of the traffic across our southern border. *He has also gone against the wishes of both McCain and Kyl while agreeing with Janet Napolitano and increased the number of Border Patrol agents AND increased the fence along the south, which was also vetoed by McCain and Kyl. But please, don't believe me. Read their voting records.
> ...



Agree, it has already been shown that there are a record lows in apprehensions since Obama came in to office. He tried to use some sleight of hand to make it appear otherwise but he lied, which is why Obama & co no longer try to bring up that point.

I live right on the border, back when Bush was in office (and he was soft on illegal immigration) I would see the BP and Custom vehicles all along the border. Today there are as many if not more of those vehicles parked at the BP headquarters parking lot at any given time than out patrolling and most of those are now in the interior. I also used to see a BP helicopter flying up and down the border everyday, now I see it once a month maybe.

It is almost like they are in stand down mode.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 12, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> *THE U.S. BORDER WILL NEVER BE SECURED.*
> 
> 50,OOO border patrol agents, 20ft high electrical wall will not keep illegal aliens from coming to this country illegally. They will go around border patrol agents and they will get here IF there are jobs for them. We cannot control illegal immigration without work place enforcement. The border will never be secured. Why has it taken more than 25 years to secure the border after the 1986 promise?  What is different about this promise? Our immigration system is not broken our border is broken and amnesty will not fix it.



Walmart controls it's parking lots better than the US controls it's borders.


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 12, 2013)

whitehall said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > *THE U.S. BORDER WILL NEVER BE SECURED.*
> ...



And all at minimum wage.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 12, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> President *Obama has stopped most of the traffic across our southern border.* He has also gone against the wishes of both McCain and Kyl while agreeing with Janet Napolitano and increased the number of Border Patrol agents AND increased the fence along the south, which was also vetoed by McCain and Kyl. But please, don't believe me. Read their voting records.
> 
> I lived south of Tucson for more than 25 years. I wish others could actually SEE the degree of the problem first hand instead of just believing bile spewed by the racist hate groups, including the GObP.
> 
> ...



It is the economy that has stop them from crossing and nothing Obama has done. If there are no jobs they will not come. If they cannot work without a green card they will not come.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2013)

whitehall said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > *THE U.S. BORDER WILL NEVER BE SECURED.*
> ...



Hardly.


----------



## antiquity (Jul 13, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> President Obama has stopped most of the traffic across our southern border.



Evidence, just because Obama said it is not evidence. While illegals maybe be stopped in record numbers it is also a fact that more illegals are released.



> He has also gone against the wishes of both McCain and Kyl while agreeing with Janet Napolitano and increased the number of Border Patrol agents AND increased the fence along the south, which was also vetoed by McCain and Kyl. But please, don't believe me. Read their voting records.



Obama and democrats in congress have fought tooth and nail to stop any construction of a meaningful border fence. This dates back to Reagan. Where is the border fence promised by democrats when they voted for immigration reform back in 1986, I will tell ...your democratic control congress shelved it and never brought it up for even a vote. 



> I lived south of Tucson for more than 25 years. I wish others could actually SEE the degree of the problem first hand instead of just believing bile spewed by the racist hate groups, including the GObP.



Oh boy the race card.....Here is where that argument falls apart, just as many middle of the road democrats favor border security as do republicans. It only the extreme left of the democratic party that wants open borders. Main stream Americans according to all the polls want border security.



> You might have noticed Boehner and others complaining about the current bill and blaming Obama for it while ignoring the FACT that it was introduced by McCain, Shumer and Rubio, who they have now kicked under the bus.



The Gang of Eight is made up of four democrats and four republicans. The bill which includes 700 miles of fence and an added 20K more border agents among other things. The overall bill is pretty much intact as the Gang of Eight presented.



> SSDD from the right.



Lack of substance and truth from a lefty every day.


----------



## antiquity (Jul 13, 2013)

Socio said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Why do you think the border patrol is suing the Justice department?


----------



## waltky (Jul 14, 2013)

Obama gonna shore up the Social Security system with more immigrants...

*Obama: U.S. Needs More Taxpayers; Calls for Fewer Babies But 'More Immigrants'*
_July 13, 2013 - President Barack Obama said today America needs "more immigrants" to increase the number of people who pay taxes to the federal government and to populate the national workforce._


> That contrasts with the arguments he made at a recent Planned Parenthood conference, where he ridiculed efforts to limit abortion and called on the conferees to help make sure that all American women knew that a regulation his administration has issued under Obamacare requires that insurance companies provide them with free contraceptives.  The number of abortions that has taken place in the United States over the past 40 years is about five times as great as the population of illegal aliens the president would like to legalize.
> 
> In his weekly address on Saturday, Obama called on the Republican-controlled House of Representatives to pass the immigration bill recently passed by the Senate. "It would offer a pathway to earned citizenship for the 11 million people who are in this country illegally" and "would also provide a big boost to our recovery," Obama said.  Unless America legalizes illegal immigrants, Obama argued, the nation's workforce will "shrink."  "If we dont do anything to fix our broken system, our workforce will continue to shrink as baby boomers retire," he said.  "And without more immigrants and businesses paying their fair share in taxes, our deficit will be higher and programs like Social Security will be under more strain," said Obama.
> 
> ...


----------



## usmcstinger (Jul 17, 2013)

Illegal immigration to the US is a crime. They commit fraud by lying, obtaining all services and documents that only Legal Aliens and US Citizens are entitled to. I doubt that they file Federal or State Income Taxes.
It is more probable than not that most Illegal Immigrants will not self identify. How will our government deal with this issue?


----------



## wmspiers (Jul 23, 2013)

Put George Zimmerman in charge of border security and apply his neighborhood approach to our borders



LilOlLady said:


> *THE U.S. BORDER WILL NEVER BE SECURED.*
> 
> 50,OOO border patrol agents, 20ft high electrical wall will not keep illegal aliens from coming to this country illegally. They will go around border patrol agents and they will get here IF there are jobs for them. We cannot control illegal immigration without work place enforcement. The border will never be secured. Why has it taken more than 25 years to secure the border after the 1986 promise?  What is different about this promise? Our immigration system is not broken our border is broken and amnesty will not fix it.


----------



## wmspiers (Jul 23, 2013)

Put George Zimmerman in charge of border security and apply his neighborhood approach to our borders.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 23, 2013)

Put the National Guard on the Boarders.
Give warnings that any who cross will be shot.
After a handful of them do get shot, word will spread real quick.
It is more humane to shoot a handful, rather than the coyotes and drug cartel who abandoned them and they die by hundreds that add up to the thousands over the years, in the desert heat.

This is what the number one thing that our Government is suppose to do is protect us and they are not doing it.

Let them have seasonal work visas for agricultural work, like pickers and landscaping and yard work.
Let the children that were brought here become legal citizens.
Let Americans have the jobs in the builders and workers in hotels.
I'm sick and tired of trying to give instructions to maids in hotels and they don't understand a word of what you are saying.


----------



## antiquity (Jul 23, 2013)

wmspiers said:


> Put George Zimmerman in charge of border security and apply his neighborhood approach to our borders



Funny, but I think you said that once before and it fell flat that time too.


----------



## antiquity (Jul 23, 2013)

wmspiers said:


> Put George Zimmerman in charge of border security and apply his neighborhood approach to our borders.



Do you hear the same echo as I do......maybe its all in your head.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 25, 2013)

*IMMIGRATION REFORM CREATES ANCHOR BABIES.*
All children of illegal aliens are anchors. 

Those who want to put children of illegal aliens on a path to citizenship is creating anchor babies and anchor babies create amnesty for their parents. Because we are not going to put the children  of illegal aliens on a path to citizenship and deport their parent leaving the poor little children here alone. Path to citizenship is a path to amnesty because the majority of them are below the poverty level and will not have to pay the fine because they will plead hardship and the fine will be waive. Amnesty. Automatic birthright citizenship for children of illegal aliens is also a path to amnesty. Bring a child across the border, on an visa and not leave and drop one in one of the many hospitals that deliver for free and you have created a path to amnesty.
Dont let any of the gang of eight tell you because there is a fine, must learn English and they will have to go to the back of the line at the nearest immigration office that is it not amnesty because it is. Depends on what their definition of amnesty is.
If the word anchor baby offend anyone, get rid of the cause that creates them. Automatic birthright citizenship. If the word illegal aliens offends anyone secure the border, find and deport visa overstays and enforce our immigration laws and we will not have any illegal aliens. 
Lets stop blaming those 11 million who are here illegally and put the blame on our half ass government that has been ignoring our immigration laws since Eisenhower, Hoover and Truman. Our immigration system worked for them. 
A law is not a law if it is not enforced.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 25, 2013)

Definition of amnesty (n)

Bing Dictionary



am·nes·ty

 [ ámn&#601;stee ]   


1.pardon: a general pardon, especially for those who have committed political crimes
2.prosecution-free period: a period during which crimes can be admitted or illegal weapons handed in without prosecution
3.pardon somebody: to grant an amnesty to somebody

Synonyms: pardon, reprieve, forgiveness, absolution, exoneration, remission


----------



## MaryL (Jul 26, 2013)

I would like our borders to be open. Like they used to be back in the good old days 100  years ago. Even during the  wild wild west days, Mexicans and Anglos crossed back and forth with nary a care. I can  ignore a person that skirts the law once in a while. We are all human, and this culture has a multiple of sins. But Illegal aliens from Latin America, they are pushing the envelope here big time. They aren&#8217;t  picking up on that subtle fact, enough already! America has a right to determine it&#8217;s future independent of foreign influence. Like any other country, period. Fact.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2013)

peach174 said:


> Put the National Guard on the Boarders.
> Give warnings that any who cross will be shot.
> After a handful of them do get shot... .





You know that's not going to happen, so why waste your time with dark fantasies?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2013)

MaryL said:


> But Illegal aliens from Latin America, they are pushing the envelope here big time. .





Not so much right now. Securing (not "closing" or turning into live target practice) our borders is a long-term goal of vital national importance, and one we should be doing all we can to work on today. But the fact is that net illegal immigration from Latin America is right now a net negative, thanks to Obama's brilliant plan to make sure our economy sucks so badly no one wants to come here. 

This still leaves us with millions of problems with people who are here illegally now.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 26, 2013)

Fact is it does not matter what immigration laws are passed if they are not enforced.  The laws that are on the books now would work if they were informed.

There is one law that needed to be changed and its in the construction.  We need to address the constitution in regards of who is considered a citizen by birth.  Illegal immigrants should not be able to pop out American citizens.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 26, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Put the National Guard on the Boarders.
> ...



Fortunately, the United States Consitution prohibits the federal government from killing people who commit  misdemeanors without a trial....although I am sure, based on what I read on this board, that the Right would like to change that right away.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 27, 2013)

*IMMIGRATION REFORM; SUICIDE FOR REPUBLICANS.*


Immigration Reform with path to citizenship is suicide for Republicans no matter if every one of them in the Senate and House votes for it. They will create millions of liberals that will vote democratic and Republicans can kiss the Presidency and most of the Senate and House good-by forever. White people will forever be a minority and feel what it is like to be a minority. The days of old white men in power will be gone. White people will experience social, legal injustices, racial profiling, discrimination. 
There may well be something else to consider. Will we turn into a third world country? With all of the third world countries problems? Your wealth will be taken away thorough taxes and distributed to the poor through entitlement programs?  Republicans be careful how you vote.


----------



## waltky (Jul 27, 2013)

Screw the family - don't ya think he shoulda been deported after half as many convictions???...

*U.S. Border Patrol Deporting Illegal Alien with 37 Criminal Convictions in USA*
_July 24, 2013 -- U.S. Border Patrol agents say they have detained an illegal alien who's racked up 37 criminal convictions in the United States._


> "Due to the suspect&#8217;s numerous criminal convictions, he was processed for an Administrative Removal and will be removed to Mexico," said the announcement from Customs and Border Patrol.  Police in Rochester, N.Y. arrested the man on Saturday, July 20. They called the Border Patrol for assistance after the suspect gave three different names to a Rochester police officer.
> 
> Agents determined that the suspect was in the United States illegally, and a check of the database showed that he has 37 convictions, ranging from misdemeanors to felonies, on charges such as narcotics violations, assault on a federal officer, burglary and robbery.  A spokesman for the Buffalo CBP sector told CNSNews.com that the suspect's first conviction came in 1982; the most recent was in 2007. Border Patrol says it first learned of the man on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steven_R (Jul 27, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> Where is the h*umanity and compassion for  Americans* that this bill will negative affect?



Tough shit. Should have stayed on your side of the border if you didn't want to risk family separation.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 27, 2013)

BobPlumb said:


> Fact is it does not matter what immigration laws are passed if they are not enforced.  The laws that are on the books now would work if they were informed.
> 
> There is one law that needed to be changed and its in the construction.  We need to address the constitution in regards of who is considered a citizen by birth.  Illegal immigrants should not be able to pop out American citizens.




You need to think a little more about what that means and why that was amended to the Constitution.


----------



## midcan5 (Jul 28, 2013)

Why does everyone think immigrants only cross borders, many fly in and stay, they then move into communities that support them either through family connections or ethnicity. And fences don't work well on water last I checked. 

The Cost of Failure: The Burden of Immigration Enforcement in America?s Cities | Drum Major Institute

"Whether or not President Obama considered all these moral aspects of the matter, his handling of this issue shows that he acted as a &#8220;responsible politician,&#8221; and not opportunistically as some of his critics charged.  It was "the right thing to do." http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/07/29/stone-immigration/


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 28, 2013)

> THE U.S. BORDER WILL NEVER BE SECURED.



Its true. The damn Pine Needle Backs just come across from Canada anytime they want. 



> Put the National Guard on the Boarders.
> Give warnings that any who cross will be shot.
> After a handful of them do get shot... .



You mean the southern border?  

Obama did that. Deported more illegals than any other prez in the past. 
The National Guard was unarmed and replaced by more armed Border Patrol agents than any other president had deployed in the past. 

As usual, there's lots of hate here but few facts.


----------



## antiquity (Jul 29, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> > THE U.S. BORDER WILL NEVER BE SECURED.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nova78 (Jul 30, 2013)

Illegal alien migration into the United States costs American taxpayers $346 billion annually reported by the National Research Council. While employers of illegal aliens rake-in billions of dollars, the US citizens subsidize what may be called organized "Slavery in 21st Century America."   While Congress facilitates outsourcing, insourcing and offshoring of American jobs by the thousands weekly, that same Congress imports 182,000 legal immigrant monthly who need jobs. Another estimated 100,000 illegal aliens arrive each month without jobs. All those immigrants seize jobs from American citizens at slave wages.   What happens to the American taxpayer?   "Immigrants are poorer, pay less tax, and are more likely to receive public benefits than American citizens," said Edwin Rubenstein, reporting on the National Research Council's new book: "The New Americans: Economic, Demographics and Fiscal Effects of Immigration." The Social Contract Winter 2007-08. <http://www.thesoicalcontract.com/>www.thesoicalcontract.com *The NRC found that the average immigrant household receives $13,326 in federal welfare and pays $10,664.00 in federal taxes. Thus, American taxpayers shell out $2,682.00 for each immigrant household.   In addition, the report showed that immigrants affect 15 different executive agencies of the U.S. government*.   Earned Income Tax Credit-fraud is rampant and IRS does little to verify existence of children. Clean Air and Climate Change-these goals are unattainable as long as US population grows-driven by unending immigration. Emergency medical treatment-US taxpayer money provides $250 million a year to help hospitals defray costs for illegal aliens. Bureau of Land Management-the Interior Department spends $1 million to mitigate environmental damage done by illegals crossing US southern border. Migrant educational grants-intended to help states educate children of illegal workers. More fraud from over-counting. Office of Foreign Labor Certification-immigrant workers depress wages for US citizens resulting in declines in federal revenues at $100 billion annually.   As shown on CBS with Katie Couric this past week, 300,000 pregnant Mexican women cross the border to birth their babies, known as 'anchor babies', in American hospitals at an average cost of $6,000.00 per birth with no complications. If the child suffers heart defects, Downs Syndrome, Autism or any other problems, the costs jump to $500,000.00 with long term care into the millions of dollars. All footed by the America taxpayer!   Not mentioned in Couric's report, that child enjoys free breakfasts and lunches through 13 years of publicly funded education at an average cost of $7,000.00 per year. Additionally, American taxpayers foot the bill for all medical and housing assistance for the child and mother. More hidden costs add up with ESL classes to teach the child English. Connecticut alone suffers 120 languages in their schools while Colorado suffers over 40 foreign languages that cripple their classrooms.   The list of expenses paid for by American taxpayer soars with time and numbers of illegal aliens. Additionally, legal immigrants sponsor their relatives in chain migration and family reunification at US taxpayer expense.   These immigrants take American jobs while they burn American taxpayer funds for immigrant welfare. This all happens while the US national debt approaches $10 trillion. Immigrants flood into this country while jobs cascade out to China where we owe $1 trillion in T-bills as of 2008. Additionally, we suffer a $700 billion annual trade deficit.   Once those illegal aliens hit this country, half of them work off the books and do not pay $401 billion dollars annually according to the 2005 Bear Stearns Report. Additionally, they form the second largest underground economy in the world. Both legal and illegal immigrants send $80 billion back to their home countries in cash transfers on untaxed money.   When does it end?  Not any time soon!  Who pays? You do! Like the proverbial golden calf, the United States taxpayer bleeds to death daily while our president and Congress fiddle, faddle and scratch their generous rear ends while they facilitate the death of America's middle class.   Our politicians create the problems they campaign to solve; but once in office, as John McCain, Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama have proven with their time in the U.S. Senate-they work more against Americans than for them. The proof in the aforementioned report is, as they say, "in the pudding!"


----------

